# I tried Listerine



## walkingstick (Feb 10, 2006)

They ain't no cleaner but their breath is minty fresh![]


----------



## Miles (Feb 16, 2006)

I agree-- I tried it, and although there was an old thread about it, it didn't do a thing, so I just used the rest of the bottle for my mouth.


----------

